# Very active premature baby!



## premmiemum123

Hi all, just wanted a bit of advice really and to hear your own experiences. Emily is now just over 4 months and 2 weeks (uncorrected) and 6 weeks (corrected). I was advised that once I get her home she would sleep lots and lots which disappointed me as obviously wanted some cuddle time and play.
However, it was a different story once home. Emily does what I call powernaps...she will only sleep for a maximum of 20 minutes after a feed then will wake up really grumpy expecting to be held and entertained which is fine as love doing it, however after 30 mins she tires but then won't go to sleep, she fights it. Yesterday she stayed awake for 5 hours even after a feed inbetween, she was so tired and just kept crying and clawing her face (which is one of the signs she is tired) so by the time it came to 6pm bedtime, she was a nightmare, overtired, screaming and overstimulated. It took a warm bath and two feeds in a quiet room to calm her down. I read somewhere that at 6 weeks they should not stay awake longer than 45 mins as they use too much energy.
Am not sure what is keeping her awake as we avoid over stimulating her and read her tired signs but then when we try to coax her to sleep she fights it!
Am worried this is affecting her even though she is putting on weight.

What was your experience of your premature LO at six weeks? Did they sleep lots? I know all babies are different. Maybe I have a hyperactive one. LOL!

The only consolation for her being awake for so long yesterday is that she slept for 9 hours through the night. I didn't sleep a wink as I kept checking she was breathing ok - her breathing is so shallow you have to strain your ears to hear her...
She is now in her own cotbed so gets a really good nights sleep now...

I would love to know how your babies were/are or whether I can try anything to get her off for naps during the day.


----------



## embojet

At six weeks Molly was still in hospital so was still sleeping loads. They are all different so maybe she just doesnt need so much sleep. (My sister used to hardly ever sleep and my Mum says thats why she is so intelligent as she was learning loads, so maybe thats it!) I know from about 5 months onwards Molly was doing the powernap thing.


----------



## grumpymoo

Rose was sleeping loads most days but like Emily she does have more active days. She is 8 weeks corrected now.
Some days she does *exactly* what Emily does and then the next day she will have a sleepy day. We are trying to figure out what works for her at the moment but have not managed to get her to sleep if she is determined not to yet!


----------



## AP

Alex is 5 weeks corrected and stays awake for sometimes almost 2 hours! She is very very active!


----------



## bumpsmum

Matthew started staying awake for longer periods about the 6 week mark too, but he was a little more happy observing than needing held etc I still did tho hehe. Maybe introducing a little more routine now to help set up a napping pattern letting Emily take the lead. I soon figured that Matthew needed 2 half hour naps in the morning and a longer one in the afternoon and he's been sleeping through sincwe he was roughly 12 weeks (actual) xx


----------

